

Purpose of a surveillance state? - biinui

Other than possibly preventing crime and terrorism.
======
antoinevg
The purpose of the surveillance state is to preserve the existence of the
surveillance state.

~~~
biinui
may you expand on your idea? why'd they want to preserve such state?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Why would a judge intentionally send children to prison?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kids_for_cash_scandal](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kids_for_cash_scandal)

~~~
biinui
deym, that's messed up.

correct me. your thought is that surveillance state enriches the pockets of
those who run it by finding people to imprison?

~~~
dlinder
Equipment to purchase, contractors to hire, subcontractors to hire, ...

------
bjourne
States are likely to share its surveillance with the big corporations (who are
much more powerful than elected politicians) to ensure that any union
activists never ever gets a job again. It's a much better tool to maintain the
status quo with than physical force. There is at least two dozen famous
political philosophers who you can read for all the details.

------
runjake
Ultimately, it's about self-preservation and control. Control over citizens,
corporations, the economy, and so on.

~~~
biinui
i see. do you think the people in the government are pulling the strings or is
it the corporations?

